# R.I.P Indiana



## kim101307 (Jan 21, 2008)

Its horrible, my little Betta Indiana Jones, i have had him for 6 months now since I rescued him from Walmart. He was a very smart fish that was clearish orange with black spots and a red tail that had white mixed in who was very healthy and made big bubble nests. Well yesterday i was cleaning his bowl, and little did I know that the spare bowl i put my fish in when im cleaning his tank my dad had been using to clean the sink with that bowl and had like draino or something in it. So when i cleaned it and put him in the bowl(which my dad put back and didnt realize was my spare fish bowl) he statred jumping and stuff and i quicly cleaned and put him back immediatley. Then he started laying opn his side and sadly after my attept to save him, four hours later he died laying down in his favorite part of the bowl where i light a candle sometimes for him. R.I.P Indiana Jones  I'm really going to miss him and whats really sad was that I had been planing on getting him a 2-5 gallon tank in the summer since I had been saving up my money.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww i'm so sorry,that's really sad.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh, that must have been awful! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, i feel so bad.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

aaawww sooo sorry ..he sounded like a real pretty boy too


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

that is just the suckiest thing ever. But now you have learned to inform the family about stuff like spare fish bowls. I actually kept the cup my fishy came in so that's where I put my fish when I clean the tank. You can still by that bigger tank and you can get another fish and never ever forget Indiana Jones. Poor guy didn't live to see his newest movie....


----------

